# period after d&c?



## thebipper (Mar 26, 2002)

How long did it ake to get your period after miscarriag and d&c? It has been 2 weeks and I'm still spotting a bit. My doc said that some spot for weeks, but what does that mean?


----------



## mama-aya (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm wondering the same thing, sorry.
After my first D&C I had no bleeding or spotting, and my period came exactly 4 weeks later.
This time it's been 3 weeks and I'm still spotting. I don't know anyone who got their period earlier than 4 weeks, but I do know someone who didn't get theirs for 8 weeks.
Sorry you have to go through this.
yalisha


----------



## caj'smommy (Sep 28, 2003)

I too had a D&C almost 2 weeks ago and am still spotting a tiny bit. It is normal to barely spot at all, as it is normal to have period like bleeding for several weeks. My Dr. said it would take between 4-6 weeks from the time of the D&C to get my first period but occasionally, it can take up to 8 weeks. Longer than that though and he wants to see me again. I think it has alot to do with how long it takes your HCG levels to get down to below 5 (negative). Mine were at 74,000 at the time of my D&C and the Dr. said it would probably take close to 4 weeks for it to get down to below 5. Then my cycle should kick in and I should get a period about 2 weeks after that.

If it takes you longer than 8 weeks to get your period back, you should go back to your Dr. and have your HCG levels checked. If they're not dropping off fast enough, it could be that you have tissue left inside from your D&C. If your numbers are dropping still, than they'd probably just leave you alone for a little while longer or give you something to bring on a period which would get rid of the tissue. If they're not dropping fast enough, than the DR. might want to do another D&C, but this only happens in about 5% of the cases. HTH"S


----------



## thebipper (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks..that makes sense...I guess I should be more patient...I guess I'm just anxious to make sure things are ok.


----------

